# Officer Shoots Man During Investigation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*CRANSTON, R.I. -- *A police officer shot a man while investigating a stabbing just before midnight Saturday, authorities said. 
Joseph Erice, of Seekonk, is being treated at Rhode Island Hospital. 
Police said Erice stabbed at least one person in Cranston late Saturday.

Abraham Boyrazian told NBC 10 that he had already gotten into bed when he heard banging.

He went down to the back of the house and was confronted by a man who had broken in, wielding a knife.

The person slashed Boyrazian in the face and chest, then took off.

"We're all grateful," said the victim's son, Gary Boyrazian. "It could have been a lot worse. It was more of a slash than a stab. But it's going to take some time because it's pretty deep."

Police Chief Stephen McGrath said a police officer shot Erice during a confrontation after the stabbing. He wouldn't identify the officer or say whether the suspect was armed.

Another stabbing victim, Brian Houle, of Providence, is also being treated at the same hospital.

Police said Houle and Erice know each other but won't comment further on the connection because both are still in the hospital and officers haven't been able to interview either of them yet.

Authorities said that once Erice's health improves, he'll be arraigned on assault, larceny and burglary charges.

Investigators from the state police and the attorney general's office are assisting in the probe, a procedure followed in Rhode Island whenever a police officer shoots someone.

_Copyright 2006 by turnto10.com. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed. _​


----------

